# Joke



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

There was this lovely red head girl that went to the doctor one day and she told the doctor that every time she touched herself it hurt no matter where she touched and she couldn't fingure out why... so the doctor sat back rubbed his chin and said ok lets see what happens! So she said ok watch this she touched her knee and scream very loudly it hurts omg.... so she touched her stomach and again she started screaming this time even louder it hurts it hurts...so the doctor told her to touch her toes and once again she screamed but this time with tears running down her face! The doctor looked at the girl and said hummmm.... your not really a red head are you and she told him no that she was actually a blond! Doctor says well that explains it then ...the girl asks what? The doctor looked at her and said your finger is broken


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hehehe


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

HAHAHAH Nice


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!Oh thats good!!!!


----------

